

Zuckerberg’s Not So Subtle Dig At Google Circles - BvS
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/06/zuckerberg-dig-at-google-circles/

======
gwalker
"The definition of groups is... everyone inside the group knows who else is in
the group"

This is a slightly narrow definition, the visibility of a group should be an
attribute.

Dan Gillmor cites a good use-case:

"I'm considering a circle called "insufferable" for people I find personally
annoying but whose work I feel obliged to keep track of, in any case."

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2011/jun/...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2011/jun/29/google-
facebook-skype)

------
fourk
Facebook has the same sharing relationship in the form of lists. Aren't
facebook lists more similar to google circles than facebook groups are?

~~~
MatthewPhillips
It's not the same sharing relationship. You have to be friends with someone
before you add them to a Facebook List. Google+ has no concept of "friends".
How you see someone is not necessarily how they see you.

------
dfxm12
Big words especially considering you can't search through the people who
"like" the same interests as you in Facebook. What's the point of social
networking if I can't actually connect with anyone who is interested in the
same things as me?

Social networking is about connecting with new people, not a virtual front end
for people you already know...

~~~
wlievens
> not a virtual front end for people you already know

For most people I know, it actually does exactly that.

------
BvS
"The definition of groups is... everyone inside the group knows who else is in
the group"

Pretty good point in my opinion. Maybe groups are a better solution for people
who want to share with a limited number of friends. It also is much less work
since only one person has to set up the group.

~~~
wccrawford
I would definitely like to see Google add groups as pseudo-people... And then
you can put that group in a Circle and share to it.

People in the group can see who else is in the group. Groups could be curated
(need approval to join) or just open to anyone, and moderated (need approval
to post) or not depending on the choices made by the group owner.

